# Intersting blog spot



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't read French well, but I do understand 'stick' 

http://danieltraube.skynetblogs.be/


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing JJireh! Great sticks. I love to see all the imagination that can be seen in so may of them.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow! Spent half an hour without even noticing. So much good carving. So much invention. I want the antique cane that has a removable handle that can use the carving blades stashed in the shaft.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice one . great site

spent about a hour reading it . will go over it again. very interestingi


----------

